# The "perfect" buck



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Checked the cameras today and found what I consider the perfect looking buck. Might be on the younger side though? Either way he looks great in my opinion!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks good. This was my first buck of the year on camera.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

those are some quality bucks in the pictures. may be a little young tho. I hunt public property and if either buck wandered past my stand he would be summer sausage with the heads on my wall.
sherman


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

This is my dream deer, he's showed up on camera this year sure there's more bucks that are bigger with a lot of junk but he's a perfect typical 10 for me


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> This is my dream deer, he's showed up on camera this year sure there's more bucks that are bigger with a lot of junk but he's a perfect typical 10 for me



Your dream deer should be easy to get. In the picture it looks like ya got his back feet hog tied! What a pretty deer!!


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Big boy loves his corn haha


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Here's one of mine


----------

